# What # am i on...?



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

AH well, lost track, but WHAT A NICE DAY!!!!!
I tis over 50 here, the snow is melting, there is lots of mud for me and the kids to play in.
I have to work, but I'm going to cut out early. The rest of the week is supposed to be crappy - rain and sleet - but for today it is over-the-top gorgous!
We all got to go out for a long walk yesterday - my kids got to 'puddle stomp'. Made me realize how cooped up we were. The rivers are jammed with ice - should be a couple of good field floods to gawk at...lol
I'm gonna take my camera out today, and try get some pictures.
I LOVE spring! I just want to do cartwheels!

*doin' the Daffy Duck spaz*


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

_'m confused... I don't see any pictures..._


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

didn't have time... but I have some new ones now that are just beautiful...to me at least....


----------

